

Opera Mini for iPhone approved - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/12/opera-mini-for-iphone-approved-will-be-available-for-free/

======
dinde
While I'm happy that people will get to see Opera on the iPhone, I don't like
to see people "rejoicing" to see the app approved; it shows that we are
accepting the idea of a company acting as gatekeeper to their platform. I
recognize that there is likely to be a competing open versus closed philosophy
for some time, with room in the market for both, but I don't like seeing this
sort of approval process as being accepted as the norm.

